# The Increasing Parity in Womens College Soccer



## oh canada (Nov 13, 2021)

UCI beats UCLA in round 1, Old Dominion takes Duke to the last 15 seconds and loses 1-0 on a free kick, UNC doesn't make the ACC tourney for the first time in decades, 3 Ivy League teams make the College Cup,...if your daughter hopes to play quality college soccer with a good team, there are 100s of options now vs. only a few just 10 years ago.  Imo, that's a credit to many more youth clubs developing high quality players across the country and college coaches recognizing it. The player pipeline is wide open now. #coachesoverclub


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 13, 2021)

Who wants to go to UCLA and sit bench and get no money WHEN you can get most of your college paid for, PLAY and then attend grad school at UCLA later. 

There are MANY good female soccer players these days.


----------

